
How Busy People Find Time to Think Deeply - barredo
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130312012437-659753-how-busy-people-find-time-to-think-deeply?_mSplash=1
======
reirob
I can confirm that "Extra long showers" and "Writing" work. For me.

~~~
henrik_w
And for me too ;-)

